# Few Basic questions



## naveen_reloaded (May 21, 2008)

hi all...

actually i am not a programmer or know anything.. except some basic stuffs...

so here are myu questions///

1.) is there a way to make a frame or javascript to appear on the directed site from my page .... i mean whenever i redirect a user from my site to another.. is there a possiblity for me to attach a frame or bar or coloumn on top of the reffered page ?? i have seen many sites doing it.. thats why i asked,/...

2.) is there a way to put javascript into a flash file ?

3.)i want a little pop up for my site.. i want it to be transparent / moves along with the page and stays on top always.. i mean even when the users move the page donw...my pop up or anything similar to it be placed on top always..
could it be done ??

4,)is there a way to convert javascript into html link ??




may be someone can hep me .... with these simple things...

thanks ,....waiting for ur reply guys...


----------



## Pathik (May 21, 2008)

1. Yup. Open the page in a frame of your site.
2. Yep. It is called Actionscript
3. You will get a floating menu script at dynamicdrive.com
4. Didnt get the question. Something like obml?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 21, 2008)

thanks pathik...

just tell me whether all these can be incoporated into XML file...
since i need to implement them on blogger... or blogspot.com... whtever.. they dont use html , they use XML file.. or say all i get is a XML file to edit..

so help me in this regard...
leave the last question.. will come to it later...


----------



## victor_rambo (May 21, 2008)

@naveen, 
Did you try using 'Layout' tab ? There is an option to add HTML/javascript. You can put that floating menu script there.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 21, 2008)

ya i have that option... but my modification like this *www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex17/floatbar.htm

need to be written in a html or xml file...

i dont hink that add html/javascript will work??

please help..

and check in ur inbox


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 14, 2008)

guys anyone help me..


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2008)

You tried adding the JS to your template?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 15, 2008)

> Your template could not be parsed as it is not well-formed. Please make sure all XML elements are closed properly.
> XML error message: The entity name must immediately follow the '&' in the entity reference.



i am getting this whenever i edit my blogger template with this code 



> <script type="text/javascript">
> 
> /******************************************
> * Popup Box- By Jim Silver @ jimsilver47@yahoo.com
> ...




help me...

still now i cant add them...??

Guys can i usethis trick to use it with adsense ???
seems nice trick to me...


*www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex2/ajaxticker.htm


please help ..

another thing i want to know is that 

is there a way to redirect the user , i mean the links in my site.. for example in my article i have a link to Microsoft.com ... but i want the users to redirect them to a intermediate site.. wait there for 5 seconds and automatically redirect them to microsoft.com...

that would be great since i can paste my referrals .. best articles of my site... ads.. and other news.. etc while they are automatically moved to microsoft.com....

please help me...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 15, 2008)

^How are you editing  template?
Are you doing it as Layout>Page elements>Add/remove page elements?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 15, 2008)

yup... thats how i do...

i ddo know that some editing cant be done thru this .. only thru FTP....

wht shalll i do now ??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 21, 2008)

anyone there ???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 27, 2008)

guys ... any help...

its been long .... time i got a solution for this...


----------

